
Global Peace Index (GPI) - deepaksurti
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Peace_Index
======
Ftuuky
Delighted for Portugal's continuous presence in the top 5.

------
throwaway8879
All these lists are great but as someone who comes from a place that has no
respect for free thinking and the right to free expression, the only indicator
that matters to me personally is a "freedom of speech index".

Peace doesn't mean much if it's enforced by the collective to silence the
individual through the threat of violence.

Let's not forget that Saddam Hussein and Gaddafi led their Nations with
greater "peace" than their successors.

------
threwawasy1228
It is interesting how the United States ranks lower than some African
countries in the midst of war. Something to consider.

~~~
trevyn
There appear to be several components of the methodology that are not adjusted
for country size.

------
dmos62
It would be great to have the composing variables available, i.e. uncompressed
into a single number.

I wanted to play around with multidimensional data about global trends like
these for a while now, but looking up all that data can be a drag, if possible
at all.

~~~
yorwba
The report also contains "domain scores" for "ongoing domestic and
international conflict", "social safety and security" as well as
"militarisation" in appendix C:
[http://visionofhumanity.org/app/uploads/2018/06/Global-
Peace...](http://visionofhumanity.org/app/uploads/2018/06/Global-Peace-
Index-2018-2.pdf)

Of course those are still just single numbers aggregated from many different
factors. However, the sources for those factors are named and are in many
cases available online (although sometimes paywalled, or offering no
convenient download functionality).

Uppsala Conflict Data Program
[https://ucdp.uu.se/downloads/](https://ucdp.uu.se/downloads/)

IISS Armed Conflict Database (paywalled)
[https://www.iiss.org/publications/armed-conflict-
database/](https://www.iiss.org/publications/armed-conflict-database/)

UNHCR Refugee Population Statistics [https://data.humdata.org/dataset/unhcr-
refugee-pop-stats](https://data.humdata.org/dataset/unhcr-refugee-pop-stats)

Global Internal Displacement Database [http://www.internal-
displacement.org/database](http://www.internal-displacement.org/database)

UNODC Crime Statistics
[https://dataunodc.un.org/crime](https://dataunodc.un.org/crime)

The Economist Intelligence Unit (paywalled)
[https://data.eiu.com/](https://data.eiu.com/)

World Prison Brief [http://prisonstudies.org/highest-to-lowest/prison-
population...](http://prisonstudies.org/highest-to-lowest/prison-population-
total?field_region_taxonomy_tid=All)

Stockholm International Peace Institute
[https://sipri.org/databases](https://sipri.org/databases)

United Nations Register of Conventional Arms
[https://www.unroca.org/](https://www.unroca.org/)

------
frul
I am a liberal-minded man that live in a Russian provincial city and witness
low crime rates and non-existent internal conflicts yet we seat below
Pakistan. I think this rating can be safely considered trash

~~~
petre
Your country has attacked Georgia in 2008, invaded Ukraine in 2014,
participated in the Syrian civil war in 2015. You could get drafted and sent
to war.

------
Waterluvian
For a decade or so I've had this semi-joke of curating "The League of
Reasonable Nations." I add and remove countries over time. It's a subjective
categorization of countries that I find to be "reasonable".

It's interesting that these countries repeatedly show up in lists together,
like GPI. I think it has to do with my own biases + liberalism + development +
peacefulness.

~~~
mbroncano
That’s really interesting! I’ve been also noticing a similar pattern myself,
in which such a list seems to be comprised of pretty much most of Western
Europe, AUS+NZ and some other northern, semi-European (as a way of speaking)
countries e.g. Canada and Iceland.

Another, half-joking way of looking at it would be ‘countries that do not
present a significant immigration towards the US’

~~~
Waterluvian
I bet the list also lines up with socialised medicine.

